# me and my dad are divers and we found these bottles a while back



## Aruba1988 (Mar 10, 2013)

just of the coast of Aruba we found these a few years ago till now they are just decorative items but would be also great if they are worth something or have some interesting history

 they haven't been found in the same place they where found in different places around the island


----------



## epackage (Mar 10, 2013)

European mineral water or gin on the left, common and not all that valuable unless they are stamped with a desirable company name, the teal one in the center may be a good one. What does it say on it??
     Welcome to the forum.....Jim


----------



## epackage (Mar 10, 2013)

I see the teal one is a Erven Lucas Bols, it's a gin bottle, I have never seen them in glass... I love the color[]

 They made alot of figural animal bottles as you can see on Ebay...

 http://www.ebay.com/dsc/Bottles-Insulators-/29797/i.html?_sadis=200&_ipg=200&LH_SALE_CURRENCY=0&LH_TitleDesc=1&_sticky=1&_from=R40&_ftrt=901&_sc=1&_ftrv=1&_adv=1&_sop=10&LH_Sold=1&_trkparms=65%253A3%257C66%253A4%257C39%253A1&LH_Complete=1&_dmd=1&_nkw=lucas&rt=nc


----------



## beendiggin (Mar 10, 2013)

They are most likely gin bottles, it looks like Amsterdam on the blue one, and the stoneware could be from anywhere say Germany or probably Netherlands also.   I don't think there's much value in the stoneware, it's very common, even with labels they don't generally sell for much more than $20. at least around here.    

 The blue one on the other hand may be a valuable bottle to someone, I do not know anything about that one but someone else here is likely to respond with a value and some history.  We have members from around the globe on this forum.   

 Condition means a lot, if you could post some other pics of the blue one, say the top and base, a close up of the embossing also....would help.

 Any other finds?


----------



## Aruba1988 (Mar 10, 2013)

better pic





 from the left
 the big one 
 1KAN thats the only writing on it

 TEAL one says " erven lucas bols het lootsje amsterdam "
 under it says: "48:T-Z 1/2 LITER 1753"

 and the 2 on the right says
 BLANKENHEYM'S ZEER OUDER GENEVER


----------



## Aruba1988 (Mar 10, 2013)

the Teal one is in really great condition u guys want better pics?? these pics dont do much justice its just a pic of the bunch


----------



## Aruba1988 (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## epackage (Mar 10, 2013)

The stonewares are all fairly common and worth $15-20 if you could find a buyer, but I really like that glass gin for sure, some pics outside in the sunlight would really do it justice, i don't know it's value though.


----------



## Aruba1988 (Mar 10, 2013)

found one more your gonna like this one! one moment for the pic to upload

 i think we have more tomorrow where gonna chek for more

 NOTE: the brown one is just dirty


----------



## Aruba1988 (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## epackage (Mar 10, 2013)

They look good together but I'm not a huge fan of the screw top... I'd love to see the teal one with the sun behind it so I can get a good feel for the color...


----------



## Aruba1988 (Mar 10, 2013)

ok cool i will take one good pic tomorrow in the sun 


 any idea of whats it worth?? ballpark figure


 i think they are unique cause its from 1 boat


----------



## epackage (Mar 10, 2013)

I'd venture a guess in the $25-50 range based on color alone, but it may be much better than that, it's a complete guess. I love Aruba, would like to retire there, best vacations I've ever had... You're very lucky[]


----------



## Aruba1988 (Mar 10, 2013)

ahh ok if its only worth that ill keep em..  but i think i have more tomorrow where gonna chek

 haha thanks yes very luck born and raised here!


----------



## epackage (Mar 10, 2013)

I look forward to seeing what else you have or come across in the future


----------



## blobbottlebob (Mar 10, 2013)

Hey Aruba!
 Welcome to the forum. I think the teal - blue bottle is the prettiest thing you've shown. My wife and I went to Aruba on our honeymoon ten years ago. Vey pretty. Love the white sand and the divi-divi trees. We dove a few times - off the Antilla (I think) and another few spots. I would have loved to have done more advanced diving but diving from resorts was set up to be very safe and tame (I thought). I would have loved loved to have found a bottle and taken it home as a momento from our honeymoon.


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Mar 11, 2013)

I would love to see the teal one in the sun also! I bet its a beautiful color!  I have never been to Aruba, you guys are making me want to go though!! I have never left the United States!  
 Great finds! Best of luck to you & welcome!

 - Wendy


----------

